# Some alarming news items



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

The first article is from 2017, so I'm not sure whatever became of that (I don't see an update on the Jeffrey Pomerantz case). But the second article is dated January 29, 2019:

https://globalnews.ca/news/3309306/u-s-sues-vancouver-dual-citizen-for-over-1m-for-not-reporting-accounts/

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/irs-says-hundreds-thousands-us-citizens-reporting-canadian-roy-berg


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

byline said:


> The first article is from 2017, so I'm not sure whatever became of that (I don't see an update on the Jeffrey Pomerantz case). But the second article is dated January 29, 2019:
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/3309306/u-s-sues-vancouver-dual-citizen-for-over-1m-for-not-reporting-accounts/
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/irs-says-hundreds-thousands-us-citizens-reporting-canadian-roy-berg


The Pomerantz case is ancient history, has been extensively commented upon. Upshot is, the US couldn't even manage to serve him with papers, let alone sue him, as he was sitting in Vancouver. And he had no US assets to seize. I think I heard something about him ultimately winning his case, but I don't have the reference.

The second one is interesting. Will have to examine in detail, but two points: RRSP/RESP/TFSA etc. accounts are not reportable under FATCA, so the IRS only knows about them if they are reported; another good reason not to be compliant if you're a dual citizen living in Canada.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Regarding that second article... It's not clear when it was actually written. It appears that Roy Berg just dumped a bunch of old stuff onto LinkedIn, based on some of the other articles. So really it's not current. 

Pretty typical move, Roy Berg and Moodys have a very simple business model: scare the hell out of people then make piles of money walking them through renunciation and tax compliance.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, I looked up Pomerantz but couldn't find any followup. I probably just didn't dig far enough. I thought both articles contained the threatening tone I'd hoped we were past. They were linked in another monthly newsletter I receive via e-mail. I'm not losing sleep over it, but I admit they did get my attention.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you'd be willing to disclose, who sent the newsletter? Some scaremongering tax accountant?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FWIW, the IRS has a policy of releasing all sorts of "news items" during the active tax season (i.e. up to April 15th) about all the tax evaders they have arrested or fined and all their victories in tax court. It's definitely timed to "encourage" compliance amongst the masses. Same as it ever was.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Nonymous: The newsletter source is someone who generally is not the scaremongering type. I have a feeling this latest batch of stories was perhaps the result of an assistant doing a bit of Googling and not enough research. These links were part of many more included in the newsletter, which usually includes a "U.S. Corner" in its various sections.

Bev: Sadly, that sounds about right.


----------

